# Pruittville Nubians sales list ready for mailing



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am doing the final proofing to my sales list. If you would like a copy, send me an address to [email protected] and I will drop one in the mail to you.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not buying any goats this coming year. I shouldn't buy any goats this coming year. I don't really need any new goats this coming year. Oh, OK send me a sales list  Vicki


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

:yeahthat

Anne


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Please send me one. 
Thanks Fran


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol! I'm trying to decide which herd I need a new sire out of with the way my nubians are going, Saada? Pruittville? Kastdemurs? Goldthwaite?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

And I'm trying to decide which herd to maybe buy a doeling (or two :rolleye ) out of. (Gotta spend that tax return on *something*. LOL) Please send me one, too.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I got them all in the mail. those who asked should get one in a few days.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I am not asking- please don't send one it will just make me cry.
I am getting you sideways tho...thanks for your years of careful work Tim.
Lee


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont know if it still possible for you to send me a list but I would sure appriate it. thanks Jami


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure will Jami.... Send me your address to [email protected]


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

will do thanks!!!


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Tim I got mine today 
You did a very nice job with your sale list I am enjoying looking at the pics and reading about your goats.
Thank you
Fran


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool! Great mail service!!! On some of the booklets the program dropped the title on Legend's page. Please pencil in *B Pruittville's Legend 92EEE .... Thanks to Troy, I caught the error and fixed it on about 1/2 of the booklets. On my printed copy that I used to proof the booklet - it was there - something happened - I guess it was a glitch in the program or my ignorance one.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Mr. Tim, I had talked with you through the yahoo group NubianTalk about getting a sales list from you! Just wanted to let you know I got it yesterday! Very nice job on it and what beautiful goats as well! I just love the picture on the front with the little girl milking one of your does - that is just too cute!!! 

I have been just carrying it all around showing pics to my mom and dad, and saying, oh, I want a kid out of this doe, or this doe, or maybe even this doe too! LOL!!! I will probably be wanting to get a new buck kid this coming year, as I plan to retain several does out of my buck, and sell him. Just gotta save up some money and decide what I want! LOL!!!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

To those who asked, please let me know if you did not receive one as requested. Everyone should receive one by Wednesday at the latest I would think.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is here, my MIL is in love with your granddaughters photo on the cover!

I wish everyone could visit your stock in person, your photos do not do justice to how really nice your goats are. Excellent picture of Explorer, mark my words he is going to be something! Everyone wanting kids out of him need to do so now because the price won't hold! I just love Sales Lists, back in the day before interenet I used to collect them. Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, it is very well put together and even with the color pictures, the girls always look better in person.

I have chosen my favorites, but if I had enough $$$ I would just take one of each :biggrin

Excellent job Tim!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Got mine too Tim.. thanks!!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine came yesterday Tim. Beautiful job! Your animals are lovely as always. My children have had fun looking through to see which animals are related to Apple Dumpling.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Oooooooooh....got mine. Just like getting the Sears and JCPenney Christmas catalogs when I was 5.  I want *this one* and *this one* and OH!....*THAT one*..... I know what I'm putting in my letter to Santa!  lol


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

SherrieC said:


> Lol! I'm trying to decide which herd I need a new sire out of with the way my nubians are going, Saada? Pruittville? Kastdemurs? Goldthwaite?


LOL that decision would be quite easy for me to make...goodluck deciding!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know Amy, I kind of like to mix all of them together  Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

That's what I've kinda been doing, and I hope I don't end up with Mudd : )


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't know about you but I prefer Heinz 57 over A1  Vicki


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim,
Thank you so much. I got it in the mail today.. I didnt realize that it was actually you at kentucky last year because I was there last year. Until I look at the picture and saw these goats and I rememeber almost instantly. I remember your daughter was walking around with black doeling. I remember seeing that.. I didnt realize it until now. The pictures looks wonderful! I love it. I sure hope I can buy one from you but my husband is not happy about that but maybe he will change his mind later on in the spring or so. Good Luck !


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Holly,
Cool! I didn't know we had met. Adrianna is my grand daugher, Timothy and Ruth Pruitt are her parents. My wife Karen was along and we also had Barbara Rissler (Ruth's mom) along with us. She is the lady who has Price O The Field Nubians and lives in Oklahoma.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh wonderful. I remember her walking around that black doeling because it caught my eyes since I like black colorings. I thought she was soo cute walking her around. Maybe I will see you guys and the animals again if Kentucky going to have nationals again. I will go back since it is closer to my house.. I mean It takes like 4 to 6 hours to drive. Not bad at all.. It is so neat to see the animals on the booklet. It is my first time to request the sales list!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank You for the Sales List. Very well done.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks got mine yesterday!  Love the little one milking on the cover, couldn't do that with a cow!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

THANKYOU!!!  I got mine today!!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

i got mine! Beautiful animals! Love that cover!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I picked out at least four I want : )


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I picked out several that I want!!!


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

You did a great job Tim. Looks like a pro did the list. 

I am here to proof anytime you need me. :biggrin


----------

